# London detailing recommendations



## rageyourdream (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi all 

Can anyone recommend a good detailer in or around London, either home visit or drive to is fine 

Looking for full detailing, engine bay and everything please 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Topaz come highly recommended.


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

Motorshine is another Afer is a good and will take care of you, check out his Facebook page or website.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Another recommendation here for Afer of Motorshine. Not too far from London and well worth the drive. His customer service and workmanship is exemplary and second to none. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5b9pooMjtA


Or have a search for Minutia Detailing of Croydon; they are also very good indeed.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Speak with Kevin at ALLTORQUEUK :thumbsup:


https://www.alltorqueuk.com/

or

https://www.facebook.com/Alltorqueuk/


He did all the GTROC cars at AUTOSPORT INTERNATIONAL 2017 as well as many of the cars at the GTROC London Meet in April prior to going JAPFEST at Silverstone on Sunday.

Knows what he is doing, very skilled and highly recommended 
https://www.alltorqueuk.com/


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rob at GleamMachine looks after all my GT-Rs and does an amazing job.
Has done for years.

Being very good, you'll probably have to wait a month or two for a slot though.


----------



## adv_GT (Sep 6, 2017)

Highly recommend Mike at Minutia Detailing in Croydon if that's not too much of a drive for you - I've never seen anyone match his finish, care and attention to detail!


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

Minutia detailing. Mike is immensely passionate about his work and a true petrol head! He may even take you for a spin in his NSX-R


----------



## Camb (Jan 23, 2016)

Topaz detailing have a great reputation. They're also well known for paint protection film, which id highly recommend, probably the best money I've spent on the GTR was getting it PPF'd!


----------

